# Bathroom Renovation



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

When I opened up the walls around the shower, I found moldy nasty wood that had been soaked for a long time. I killed the mold, let it dry for a while and reinforced the framing of the floor and walls. I lost a couple of inches in my shower, but this seemed to be the best way to do it.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

I had to replace the shower valve with a new Delta. I decided to raise shower head up from 72 to 82 inches so that I wouldn't have to duck down to get my hair wet.

I had to replace my old cast iron drain with a PVC drain and trap. I wanted to move it in the center of the shower floor, but is a floor joist was in the way. 

I constructed my a typical shower pan with felt, mesh, preslope, PVC liner and final mud bed. I used the Kirb Perfect kit for both the pre-slope and final slope along with the weep hole protector. That kit made it so much easier to get the required slope. I recommend it to anyone doing it themselves. Also recommend getting extra pieces as I felt I didn't have enough.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

*More Plumbing*

I picked out a vanity that is 48inches with the sink in the center. I had to move my lavatory drain, cold and hot water over a few inches. 

There wasn't enough drop from the old drain to the stack. So I made sure I got the right drop for the new drain to drain properly. When I removed the old copper drain, it was full of sediment that hadn't drained out due to the incorrect drop. I'm actually surprised the old sink drained as well as it did.

While I had the wall open, I decided to run some additional power outlets to the other side of where the vanity is.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

Lets see the final pics!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Went a little crazy with RotoZip the drywall for plumbing and boxes.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Heres the finished product.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

More final shots


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Knight,
It sure turned out nice. Good thing you took the before and after pics. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Mike. I've done some other projects that I haven't taken before pics of and I've regretted it. The only pictures I didn't take were those of the floor and some additional progress photos. I want them more for myself that anything. 

Looking at the before photos after you've finished makes that extra money you spent on a project a little more justified.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow.. looks great... can I ask about the piece on top of the vanity (the mirror/shelving unit)... custom, DIY or stock? Its a nice feature.


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

That turned out GREAT!

I've done the whole not taking before pics and am absolutely peeved with myself. Good move. 

BTW, I'm sure that old bathroom was real nice some time ago, just not sure how long ago that was :wink: !


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

LeviDIY said:


> Wow.. looks great... can I ask about the piece on top of the vanity (the mirror/shelving unit)... custom, DIY or stock? Its a nice feature.


Thanks for the compliment.

I ordered the vanity and hutch online from Sams Club. I was looking for a vanity with a medicine cabinet or something with some storage because I removed the cabinet. My wife found this and we bought online it site unseen other than an online photo. It turned out to be nicer that we expected, very well-built and very heavy.

I found out after I bought it that the lights on the hutch had to be plugged in to an outlet and there was no switch on the hutch. So I added a plug to an already existing light switch (formerly used for the vanity light) and it worked great. I think I posted a picture of that.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

295yards said:


> That turned out GREAT!
> 
> I've done the whole not taking before pics and am absolutely peeved with myself. Good move.
> 
> BTW, I'm sure that old bathroom was real nice some time ago, just not sure how long ago that was :wink: !


I bet they thought that was the cats a$$ at the time. The home was built in 1964. The other upstairs bathroom has a yellow theme going on. I've got two more rooms to tackle before I get to that bathroom, but I'll sure be glad to get the 1960's out of my house for good.


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

I was hoping that never came off ofeensive, but the difference is night and day.

I hope you did ALL the work yourself,,,, again' looks real good!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

295yards said:


> I was hoping that never came off ofeensive, but the difference is night and day.
> 
> I hope you did ALL the work yourself,,,, again' looks real good!


Thank you.

What does "I hope you did ALL the work yourself" mean?


I did all of it but my wife did a lot of cleaning up after me and a lot of the painting (stuff I don't like doing and is easy for her to do) As you can see the bathroom is quite narrow, so one person in there at a time is about all there's room for. I couldn't even wear a tool belt and turn around. I was so tired of being in that bathroom after 5 months.


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

Sounds like you did it yourself by "my standards"! And wives are allowed to help  

I have a friend who totally renovated his house top to bottom with the the use of professional and very expensive contractors. 

He's always bragging and showing it off. It's beautiful! But it's not the same bragging rights IMO if you don't do it yourself!

I'd be real proud of the work you and your wife did.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

295yards said:


> Sounds like you did it yourself by "my standards"! And wives are allowed to help
> 
> I have a friend who totally renovated his house top to bottom with the the use of professional and very expensive contractors.
> 
> ...


Oh, I understand what you meant. I hope no one on this site is using a contractor for their work, then claiming they have done it themselves. Having said that I can understand hiring help and subing out certain tasks, such as some complex plumbing or complex electrical work. 

Thanks again


----------



## Yelunatic (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful work! I am at the tail end of renovating my bathroom now and I have the same color scheme: similar tiles and dark wood vanity with the same color granite sink counter top. 

What color/brand wall paint did you use? I already painted 2 different colors in my bathroom and I hate them both! Your color would go perfectly in my bathroom!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Yelunatic said:


> Beautiful work! I am at the tail end of renovating my bathroom now and I have the same color scheme: similar tiles and dark wood vanity with the same color granite sink counter top.
> 
> What color/brand wall paint did you use? I already painted 2 different colors in my bathroom and I hate them both! Your color would go perfectly in my bathroom!


 
Thanks,

I'll look on the cans when I get home tonight.


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

This is an absolutely gorgeous bathroom. I am in love with the vanity/hutch combo as well. It would be perfect for a spot in my master, but unable to put a vanity there. 

Well done!


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Seweet! Nice work! :thumbsup: Turned out mahvelous! :thumbup:

Happy New & God Bless!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Yelunatic said:


> Beautiful work! I am at the tail end of renovating my bathroom now and I have the same color scheme: similar tiles and dark wood vanity with the same color granite sink counter top.
> 
> What color/brand wall paint did you use? I already painted 2 different colors in my bathroom and I hate them both! Your color would go perfectly in my bathroom!


 
Okay, I looked on the can, the color is called _"Croissant"_. It's a Sherwin Williams color but the paint is actually a Devoe product. I have the SW paint swatch, but I never get my paint there.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

techprincesse said:


> This is an absolutely gorgeous bathroom. I am in love with the vanity/hutch combo as well. It would be perfect for a spot in my master, but unable to put a vanity there.
> 
> Well done!


 
Thank you!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

Lali said:


> Seweet! Nice work! :thumbsup: Turned out mahvelous! :thumbup:
> 
> Happy New & God Bless!


Thank you !


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Yer welcome!


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks amazing!! What is the overall size of that bathroom? What was the renovation cost?


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> That looks amazing!! What is the overall size of that bathroom? What was the renovation cost?


 
About 7K, give or take. that's not including some new tools I had to purchase and the tanks of gas for the many many trips getting supplies and parts.

forgot the dimensions, but it's around 53 inches wide. Length is around 15' give or take.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

knighton said:


> About 7K, give or take. that's not including some new tools I had to purchase and the tanks of gas for the many many trips getting supplies and parts.
> 
> forgot the dimensions, but it's around 53 inches wide. Length is around 15' give or take.


Thanks man, I can't imagine what I could do with just 2g if that was 7!!!


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> Thanks man, I can't imagine what I could do with just 2g if that was 7!!!


I thought it was only going to cost me about 3K before I started, but the vanity was 2K, the shower door $500, pluming fixtures $600, toilet, light, vent, trim, doors, door hardware etc, etc... It really added up. Makes me really glad I did it myself.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

knighton said:


> I thought it was only going to cost me about 3K before I started, but the vanity was 2K, the shower door $500, pluming fixtures $600, toilet, light, vent, trim, doors, door hardware etc, etc... It really added up. Makes me really glad I did it myself.


I have seen some really nice vanities at the restore here, they are about they are about 450 dollars with top and vessel, couldn't imagine dropping that kind of cash on a vanity. I guess you are staying in that house for a long time.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> I have seen some really nice vanities at the restore here, they are about they are about 450 dollars with top and vessel, couldn't imagine dropping that kind of cash on a vanity. I guess you are staying in that house for a long time.


 
I wish I could have found that vanity for $450. The $500 vanities I've seen are all junk. If you can find the vanity I bought for $450, let me know. I'll buy a thousand of them and open a vanity retail business.

It's funny what people are and are not willing to pay for. Some people have no problem paying $60K for a vehicle to drive to work and to the grocery store. Some people spend $50K for a bass boat and don't have a pot to piss in. I choose to spend my money on my home. Look online for bathroom vanities and you'll see that my $2K vanity is no where near the outrageous prices for some that are out there. In fact, look at average prices to completely renovate bathrooms and the $7K I spent is like peanuts in comparison.

What would it matter whether I would be staying in my home long or not? Say I was only going to stay in there 5 years, would it make any difference? Do you buy a cheap car because you are only going to keep it 5 years? Maybe I should I have bought a 12X40 trailer if I were only going to be here 5 years, since time has something to do with how you're supposed to live.


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess my comment was geared more towards where I live and there is no way I could get my money back out of a purchase like that in my home when it came to resale. I'm sure if my market could handle upgrades like that I would have not made that comment, time really has nothing to do with it I guess and I take back that comment.


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

mferguson0414 said:


> I guess my comment was geared more towards where I live and there is no way I could get my money back out of a purchase like that in my home when it came to resale. I'm sure if my market could handle upgrades like that I would have not made that comment, time really has nothing to do with it I guess and I take back that comment.


 
I understand what you mean, and it certainly would matter where you live and under what conditions the housing market is in.

I guess it's all in how you look at your house. Some look at it solely as an investment, therefore it would make perfect sense to NOT put into it more than you're going to get out of it. 

I look at my house as more of a necessary expense, with the investment concept coming second. I got my house at about $100K less than a new one in the same area because it really needed to be brought into the 21st century. As long as I don't go over the $100K (which I don't believe I will) I'll come out ahead (at least on paper) 

In any event, I plan to wait the housing market out before even considering selling it.

Thanks


----------



## mferguson0414 (Jan 6, 2009)

I do see mine as a type of investment because it is my first house, will be enough until we have kids. Do not plan on staying here for more than 5 more years, the next house will have all the great products I see on the tv shows, at least I hope it will.


----------

